# [SOLVED] Java won't install! Please Help!!



## Pod

I am trying to install java on my computer because it was somehow deleted a few months ago. Ive tried a lot of things and nothing is working. Heres what comes up when I try to install it: "Unable to download http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/1.6.0_24-b71.xml for installation"
Then when I click OK this comes: "Download failed: from=jre1.6.0_24pfrom15.msi, to=C:\users\easyhome\appdata\locallow\sun\java\jre1.6.0_24\jre1.6.0_24-pfrom15.msi" What can I do to fix this and install java?


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

When you downloaded the file, did you run it as administator? (Right click on the file and select Run as Administrator) If that fails, you could try uninstalling Java via 'Add/Remove programs' (then reboot) and then reinstalling it Via the Java site.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> When you downloaded the file, did you run it as administator? (Right click on the file and select Run as Administrator) If that fails, you could try uninstalling Java via 'Add/Remove programs' (then reboot) and then reinstalling it Via the Java site.


Thanks but I have already done "Run as Administrator" and I have went to Add and Remove programs but there is only these three things: "Java DB 10.4.2.1", "Java (TM) 6 Update 15", and "Java (TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 14" And when I click on them Uninstall does not show up.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Sorry, not 'Add/ Remove' I meant 'Programs and Features' in control panel. Any instance of Java in there, right click on it and 'Uninstall' should show?


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> Sorry, not 'Add/ Remove' I meant 'Programs and Features' in control panel. Any instance of Java in there, right click on it and 'Uninstall' should show?


Programs and Features opens the same menu as Add/Remove Programs.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I also forgot to mention, I tried installing JDK and I get an error saying something like "Error 1721: There is a problem with the Windows Installer package. A program required for this install could not be run."


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Strange. Have you tried downloading the Java package in a different browser? Which browser are you using?
Have you tried temporarily disabling anti-virus and trying again?
Are there any error message in your Even Logs? Right click on My Computer, select Event Viewer>Windows Logs>System and Application (see if there are any errors showing in either of these ones with a time stamp relating to the approx time you are trying to install Java


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Error 1721 is an ongoing issue that they are aware of. They do have a few thing that you can try though


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> Strange. Have you tried downloading the Java package in a different browser? Which browser are you using?
> Have you tried temporarily disabling anti-virus and trying again?
> Are there any error message in your Even Logs? Right click on My Computer, select Event Viewer>Windows Logs>System and Application (see if there are any errors showing in either of these ones with a time stamp relating to the approx time you are trying to install Java


I tried downloading in IE and Google Chrome and neither work. I have went to Event Viewer and there is Errors at the time I am trying to install java, both in the System files and Application files.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I know you are getting Error 1721, but you say that there are errors showing up in the Event logs. Can you tell us the EventID number of any of these?


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> I know you are getting Error 1721, but you say that there are errors showing up in the Event logs. Can you tell us the EventID number of any of these?


Heres what it says in the log: Product: Java(TM) 6 Update 24 -- Error 1721.There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A program required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor. Action: patchjre, location: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\patchjre.exe, command: -s "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6"

And the event ID is 11721, just one more 1 added to the 1721 error im getting.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Is your computer completely up to date with respect to Windows Updates? At the moment, apart from completely removing all of your Java which you have tried, I am stumped on this issue. Do you have Admin rights on this computer as not having admin rights may stop you from uninstalling certain things.
Hopefully will release a fix for this


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

You can always try to re-register your Windows Installer service. Give that a try and report back.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> Is your computer completely up to date with respect to Windows Updates? At the moment, apart from completely removing all of your Java which you have tried, I am stumped on this issue. Do you have Admin rights on this computer as not having admin rights may stop you from uninstalling certain things.
> Hopefully will release a fix for this


My computer is updated and I am the admin of my computer. Looks like im completely sqrewed unless someone else know how to fix this.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> You can always try to re-register your Windows Installer service. Give that a try and report back.


I will try this.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

It didn't work.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

One last shot at uninstalling the Java from your 'Programs and Features' in control panel. Create an other User profile with admin rights associated to it. Then switch users, then under the new user account, try to uninstall them that way? Then go to the Java site again and re-download them from scratch.
Sorry I can't be of more use mate.
Hopefully one of the mods will try to help out.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



TheGift73 said:


> One last shot at uninstalling the Java from your 'Programs and Features' in control panel. Create an other User profile with admin rights associated to it. Then switch users, then under the new user account, try to uninstall them that way? Then go to the Java site again and re-download them from scratch.
> Sorry I can't be of more use mate.
> Hopefully one of the mods will try to help out.


Thanks for trying to help. Hopefully this method works. I'm gonna try it now.


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Visit this page to get the download file.

Verify Java Version

I just ran it and even my java is out of date


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



Laxer said:


> Visit this page to get the download file.
> 
> Verify Java Version
> 
> I just ran it and even my java is out of date


This didn't work either. I'm still getting error 1721.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I just got a program called Windows Installer Clean up and I removed Java with that and then re downloaded and installed it and im still getting error 1721.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, Java problems can be a nightmare, lets see if we can help. Press the Win+R key together and type regedit in the run box press ok. Navigate to:-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer]
Expand installer is there a key "inprogress" if so post back for more instructions. IF not follow on.

Turn off UAC :-
Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
In “Control Panel”, click User Accounts and Family Safety.
In the “User Accounts and Family Safety” window, click User Accounts.
In the “Make changes to your user account” tasks window, click Turn User Account Control on or off.
If UAC is currently configured in Admin Approval Mode, the User Account Control message appears. Click Continue.
Clear the Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer check box, and then click OK.
Click Restart Now to apply the change immediately.

After restart run the attached zip file (designed to remove all traces of a java install) right click on the returned .exe file (JavaRa) and select run as administrator. Follow instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/my-java-wont-work-on-my-laptop-544604.html#post3090612

Next after restart download Java and see how you go (make sure UAC is off throught this procedure) you can activate it again later. Let us know how you get on. I also have a script we can run if this fails.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



jenae said:


> Hi, Java problems can be a nightmare, lets see if we can help. Press the Win+R key together and type regedit in the run box press ok. Navigate to:-
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer]
> Expand installer is there a key "inprogress" if so post back for more instructions. IF not follow on.
> 
> Turn off UAC :-
> Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
> In “Control Panel”, click User Accounts and Family Safety.
> In the “User Accounts and Family Safety” window, click User Accounts.
> In the “Make changes to your user account” tasks window, click Turn User Account Control on or off.
> If UAC is currently configured in Admin Approval Mode, the User Account Control message appears. Click Continue.
> Clear the Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer check box, and then click OK.
> Click Restart Now to apply the change immediately.
> 
> After restart run the attached zip file (designed to remove all traces of a java install) right click on the returned .exe file (JavaRa) and select run as administrator. Follow instructions.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/my-java-wont-work-on-my-laptop-544604.html#post3090612
> 
> Next after restart download Java and see how you go (make sure UAC is off throught this procedure) you can activate it again later. Let us know how you get on. I also have a script we can run if this fails.


There is no key called "inprogress" in the installer file in Registry Editor. I have UAC turned off. I have removed every bit of Java from my computer using Windows Installer Clean Up.


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Have you tried a repair install?

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



Jonathan_King said:


> Have you tried a repair install?
> 
> Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


Im using Vista. Could you please post a link for this same thing only on vista? Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

It's the same thing for Vista, but here's the Vistax64 link: Repair Install For Vista - Vista Forums


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, no windows installer clean up will leave many references to Java behind, did you run the JavaRa as instructed?


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



jenae said:


> Hi, no windows installer clean up will leave many references to Java behind, did you run the JavaRa as instructed?


I will do that now.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I ran JavaRa and then tried to reinstall JDK and Java JRE and I am still getting error 1721.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



Jonathan_King said:


> It's the same thing for Vista, but here's the Vistax64 link: Repair Install For Vista - Vista Forums


It says there you need the vista installation cd.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Can someone please help me with this via remote assistance? I really wanna get this done soon.


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Apologies, that is not a service we offer. According to the forum rules:


> *ASSISTANCE VIA PM*
> This practice is prohibited in TSF. The very reason that there are Support Forums is to assist ALL members with a variety of problems. Displayed posts are very useful and can save a staff members having to repeat solutions that have been dealt with previously. i.e. members are able to help themselves. Looking for help via PM not only prevents this but it is also annoying and harasses staff.


The same principle applies at remote assistance.

While we wait for *jenae *to return:

If you don't have a Vista installation DVD, see if you can borrow one from a friend.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Well I don't really want to format my PC if thats what I need the dvd for and I don't live anywhere near friends and my parents don't have a car. Is there anything else you can tell me that I can do to fix this? Its very annoying that I have to go through all of this just to play games and stuff on my computer.


----------



## mcorton

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Advise has been offered since I started this post so I'll wait on them to proceed.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, I know you are anxious to resolve this, so I must ask you to be patient as I said Java problems can be very difficult. My concern is the .msi file problem (hence the error). Also totally removing Java We need to do some house cleaning. Go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-



Code:


 %SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535

Press enter, put a check in all, or you may want to keep downloaded programs. Run the cleaner. Next we need to see the contents of this registry key so again as admin at the prompt (copy paste):-




Code:


regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment" & start notepad C:\note.txt

press enter, copy the notepad outcome here.

I will get back to you.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I did the disk cleanup through cmd runned as administrator. Heres what came up in notepad when I put "regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment" & start notepad C:\note.txt" into cmd:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment]
"CurrentVersion"="1.6"
"Java6FamilyVersion"="1.6.0_15"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.6]
"JavaHome"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6"
"RuntimeLib"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\client\\jvm.dll"
"MicroVersion"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.6.0_15]
"JavaHome"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6"
"MicroVersion"="0"
"RuntimeLib"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\client\\jvm.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.6.0_15\MSI]
"JU"="1"
"OEMUPDATE"=""
"MODE"="U"
"FROMVERSION"="1.6.0_11"
"KERNEL"=""
"PRODUCTVERSION"="6.0.150"
"INSTALLDIR"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\"
"SYSTRAY"="1"
"EULA"="0"
"IEXPLORER"="1"
"MOZILLA"="1"
"JAVAUPDATE"="1"
"AUTOUPDATECHECK"="1"
"AUTOUPDATEDELAY"=""
"ImageCkSum"="2506982831"
"FullVersion"="1.6.0_15-b03"


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Error 1721 is a Windows Installer Package issue.
Try installing the latest Installer package.
Windows Installer 4.5 is available


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*



Tyree said:


> Error 1721 is a Windows Installer Package issue.
> Try installing the latest Installer package.
> Windows Installer 4.5 is available


I tried this and it says "Not enough storage is available to process this command." Although I have 20.9 GB free.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi , rather you hadn't done that, now we have to fix installer. Note the download link posted by Tyree (I know you are only trying to help). Go to start , all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (press enter after each command)

cd %windir%\system32
ren msi.dll msi.old
ren msiexec.exe msiexec.old
ren msihnd.dll msihnd.old
exit

Now download from the link Tyree posted. (then run the clean up (first command my last post) again.

Now your registry indicates only a partial install so we need to start a fresh. Copy ALL below into notepad then "save as" call it Java.vbs and save to desktop right click on the saved file and select "open" you will note cpu activity allow about 3 mins for it to run then restart your computer. Then go here to download Java:-

Download Java for Windows

Copy ALL below:-



Code:


Option Explicit

Dim wshShell, fso, strLogFile, ts, strTempDir, strTempISS, strUnString, tsIn, blFound
Dim strUninstLine, CLSID, search5, search6, search7, strJRE1, strDisplayName, strDisplayVersion
Dim strPublisher, strUninstallString, strJREUninstallString, strJREDisplayName
Dim search1, search2, search3, search4, strJREUninstallStringNEW, ret, strUninstCMD
Dim tsISS, strSetupexe, qVal, strComputername

qVal = 0

Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 

strComputername = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%COMPUTERNAME%")

If Not fso.FolderExists("C:\Logs") Then fso.CreateFolder("C:\Logs")
strLogFile = "C:\Logs\Java_Uninstall_" & strComputername & ".log"
Set ts = fso.OpenTextFile(strLogFile, 8, True)

ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Java Runtime(s) uninstallation"
ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") & vbCrlf

'# Generate Registry extracts from 'Uninstall' keys.
PreFlight()

'# Kill Java Processes
KillProc()

strTempDir = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%temp%")
strTempISS = strTempDir & "\iss" 
strUnString = " -s -a /s /f1" 
Set tsIn = fso.OpenTextFile(strTempDir & "\uninstall.tmp", 1) 

If Not fso.FolderExists(strTempISS) Then fso.CreateFolder(strTempISS) 

blFound = False

Do While Not tsIn.AtEndOfStream
    strUninstLine = tsIn.ReadLine 
    CLSID = Mid(strUninstLine, 73, 38) 
    search5 = Instr(strUninstLine, "JRE 1") 
    search6 = Instr(strUninstLine, "]  ") 
    If search5 > 0 AND search6 > 0 Then 
        strJRE1 = Replace(Mid(strUninstLine, search5, search6),"]  ","")   
    End If 

    On Error Resume Next

    strDisplayName = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\DisplayName") 
    strDisplayVersion = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\DisplayVersion") 
    strPublisher = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\Publisher") 
    strUninstallString = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\UninstallString") 

    strJREUninstallString = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & strJRE1 & "\UninstallString") 
    strJREDisplayName = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & strJRE1 & "\DisplayName") 

    On Error Goto 0

    'Search for presence of Java and Sun in DisplayName and Publisher 
    search1 = Instr(1, strDisplayName, "Java", 1) 
    search2 = Instr(1, strPublisher, "Sun", 1) 
    search3 = Instr(1, strDisplayName, "J2SE", 1) 
    search4 = Instr(1, strUninstallString, "setup.exe", 1)
    search7 = InStr(1, strDisplayName, "Development", 1) + InStr(1, strDisplayName, "Java DB", 1)

    If strJREUninstallString <> "" Then
        blFound = True
        '# JRE 1 found
        strJREUninstallStringNEW = Replace(strJREUninstallString," -f"," -s -a /s /f") 
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - " & strJREDisplayName
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Uninstall String sent: " & strJREUninstallStringNEW 
        ret = wshShell.Run(strJREUninstallStringNEW , 0, True)
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Return: " & ret
        If ret <> 0 And ret <> 3010 Then qVal = 1

    ElseIf search7 = 0 And search1 > 0 Or search3 > 0 And search2 > 0 Then
        blFound = True
        strUninstCMD = "msiexec.exe /x " & CLSID & " /norestart /qn"

        If search4 > 0 Then
            '# Old InstallShield setup found
            Set tsISS = fso.OpenTextFile(strTempISS & "\" & CLSID & ".iss", 2, True)
  
            'Create Response file for any Java Version 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[InstallShield Silent]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Version=v6.00.000" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "File=Response File" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[File Transfer]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "OverwrittenReadOnly=NoToAll" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-DlgOrder]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Dlg0=" & CLSID & "-SprintfBox-0" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Count=2" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Dlg1=" & CLSID & "-File Transfer" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-SprintfBox-0]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Result=1" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[Application]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Name=Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.0_01"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Version=1.4.0_01"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Company=JavaSoft"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Lang=0009"
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-File Transfer]"
            tsISS.WriteLine "SharedFile=YesToAll"
            tsISS.Close

            strSetupexe = Left(strUninstallString, search4 + 9) 
            strUninstCMD =  strSetupexe & strUnString & Chr(34) & strTempISS & "\" & CLSID & ".iss" & Chr(34) 
        End If

        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - " & strDisplayName & "    - Version: " & strDisplayVersion
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Uninstall String sent: " & strUninstCMD
        ret = wshShell.Run(strUninstCMD , 0, True) 
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Return: " & ret
        If ret <> 0 And ret <> 3010 Then qVal = 1
    End If 

Loop

tsIn.Close

If Not blFound Then
    ts.WriteLine Now() & " - No Java Runtime versions found installed."
    qVal = 99
End If

ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
ts.Close
fso.DeleteFolder(strTempISS)
fso.DeleteFile(strTempDir & "\uninstall.tmp")

WScript.Quit(qVal)

Sub PreFlight()
    '# Creates temp files containing extracts from registry 'Uninstall' keys.
    Dim wshShell, fso, sTemp
    Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
    Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
    sTemp = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%temp%")
    wshShell.Run "REGEDIT /E %temp%\registry.tmp HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\microsoft\windows\currentversion\uninstall", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "cmd /c type %temp%\registry.tmp | find /i ""{"" | find /i ""}]"" > %temp%\uninstall.tmp ", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "cmd /c type %temp%\registry.tmp | find /i ""JRE 1"" >> %temp%\uninstall.tmp ", 0, True
    If Not fso.FileExists(sTemp & "\uninstall.tmp") Then
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - No input - %temp%\uninstall.tmp Reg extract not created."
        ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
        ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
        ts.Close
        WScript.Quit(1)
    End If
End Sub

Sub KillProc()
    '# kills jusched.exe and jqs.exe if they are running.  These processes will cause the installer to fail.
    Dim wshShell
    Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
    wshShell.Run "Taskkill /F /IM jusched.exe /T", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "Taskkill /F /IM jqs.exe /T", 0, True
End Sub

Good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I opened Java.vbs and waited 3 minutes then restarted my pc. I then tried to download and install the java with the link you provided. Since I restarted my computer it has done some changes. Now an error says this comes up: " The installer cannot proceed with the current windows installer installed on the system. Please visit the following web site for more information.
Java Help Center "
When I tried to download the windows installer package I am still getting the error "Not enough storage is available to process this command."


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, this is getting messy (nature of computers) back up your data in case you need to do a fresh install. Open a command prompt as administrator and at the prompt type sfc/scannow press enter .System verification will run. Next download something (not Java) and see if windows installer is working. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Heres what came up on cmd when I did sfc /scannow:

C:\Users\Easyhome>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

C:\Users\Easyhome>

Now I tried to install Prism Video Converter Software (just something random) and that worked fine. What now?


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, we are reaching the end of my knowledge here, the only time I have gone this far was on a clients machine which I had in front of me, there are so many reg items to check. Unless someone else has an idea this is my last suggestion. Run the Java script again and restart after, leave for 5 mins, before restarting check the Java Icon in control panel should be unpopulated (ie blank).

Next go here and download this earlier version of Java:- (the last one JRE 5) 

Archive: Download Java 2 Platform Standard Edition (J2SE) 5.0

If it works you can use the inbuilt Java update to move to the newer version.

After this I am sorry unless someone else has an Idea, I suggest you do a format and fresh install.


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

2 things, and both are long shots.

1] You said earlier that you received the error "Not enough storage is available to process this command." Are you sure the error message didn't say "Not enough *Server* storage is available to process this command." If it had then that may point to the IRPStackSize. I have had this before but it was related to sharing files over a network between computers running both XP and Windows 7. If you think it is this then I would wait for one of the mods to advise you on how you would go about creating a New D Word if necessary or increasing the IRPStackSize by increments of 5 (Decimal) - But I could be barking up the wrong tree, so instead...

2] I notice you haven't run a CHKDSK yet? It may help. Right click on your C:\ drive and go 'Properties' then under 'Tools' click the 'Check Now' button next to Error Checking and check both boxes. Then reboot.

Start with my second suggestion, but wait for for a mod to inform you more about the first suggestion as it may be unrelated.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Ok, thanks for this great idea. I am now getting error 1722 instead of 1721 while trying to install JRE 5. Now what?


----------



## Pod

I just ran a CHKDSK and it took a long time. I don't have a clue what it did but it still doesn't work to install java.

I have installed JDK, JRE and JVM 6 all offline versions and it says I have java. Still when I try to use something that requires java it wont work. I am leaving tomorrow morning and I wont be back home until the 15th so I will try anything you tell me then.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I found out how to fix error 1722. I had to download the offline version of Java. I done that and its saying I have java on my computer but things that require java still don't work.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, I assume you are using IE, or for that matter any other browser this is a browser fix for add on's url's etc fixes most IE problems could be Java not integrating. Copy all below into notepad then "save as" call it IEFix.bat and save to desktop, locate the saved file and right click select run as admin will take awhile to run, be patient. When finished restart, cross fingers and try Java.




Code:


rem Script used to manually reregister Internet Explorer and Shell related *.dlls
rem Also included the Digital Signing and Cryptographic Provider *. dlls if needed
rem rundll32.exe advpack.dll /DelNodeRunDLL32 C:\WINNT\System32\dacui.dll 
rem rundll32.exe advpack.dll /DelNodeRunDLL32 C:\WINNT\Catroot\icatalog.mdb 
rem regsvr32 setupwbv.dll /s
rem regsvr32 wininet.dll /s
regsvr32 comcat.dll /s
regsvr32 CSSEQCHK.DLL /s
regsvr32 shdoc401.dll /s
regsvr32 shdoc401.dll /i /s
regsvr32 asctrls.ocx /s
regsvr32 oleaut32.dll /s
regsvr32 shdocvw.dll /I /s
regsvr32 shdocvw.dll /s
regsvr32 browseui.dll /s
regsvr32 browsewm.dll /s
regsvr32 browseui.dll /I /s 
regsvr32 msrating.dll /s
regsvr32 mlang.dll /s
regsvr32 hlink.dll /s
rem regsvr32 mshtml.dll /s
regsvr32 mshtmled.dll /s
regsvr32 urlmon.dll /s
regsvr32 plugin.ocx /s
regsvr32 sendmail.dll /s
rem regsvr32 comctl32.dll /i /s
rem regsvr32 inetcpl.cpl /i /s
rem regsvr32 mshtml.dll /i /s
regsvr32 scrobj.dll /s
regsvr32 mmefxe.ocx /s
rem regsvr32 proctexe.ocx mshta.exe /register /s 
regsvr32 corpol.dll /s
regsvr32 jscript.dll /s
regsvr32 msxml.dll /s
regsvr32 imgutil.dll /s
regsvr32 thumbvw.dll /s
regsvr32 cryptext.dll /s
regsvr32 rsabase.dll /s
rem regsvr32 triedit.dll /s
rem regsvr32 dhtmled.ocx /s
regsvr32 inseng.dll /s
regsvr32 iesetup.dll /i /s
rem regsvr32 hmmapi.dll /s
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll /s
regsvr32 actxprxy.dll /s
regsvr32 dispex.dll /s
regsvr32 occache.dll /s
regsvr32 occache.dll /i /s
regsvr32 iepeers.dll /s
rem regsvr32 wininet.dll /i /s
regsvr32 urlmon.dll /i /s
rem regsvr32 digest.dll /i /s
regsvr32 cdfview.dll /s
regsvr32 webcheck.dll /s
regsvr32 mobsync.dll /s
regsvr32 pngfilt.dll /s
regsvr32 licmgr10.dll /s
regsvr32 icmfilter.dll /s
regsvr32 hhctrl.ocx /s
regsvr32 inetcfg.dll /s
rem regsvr32 trialoc.dll /s
regsvr32 tdc.ocx /s
regsvr32 MSR2C.DLL /s
regsvr32 msident.dll /s
regsvr32 msieftp.dll /s
regsvr32 xmsconf.ocx /s
regsvr32 ils.dll /s
regsvr32 msoeacct.dll /s
rem regsvr32 wab32.dll /s
rem regsvr32 wabimp.dll /s
rem regsvr32 wabfind.dll /s
rem regsvr32 oemiglib.dll /s
rem regsvr32 directdb.dll /s
regsvr32 inetcomm.dll /s
rem regsvr32 msoe.dll /s
rem regsvr32 oeimport.dll /s
regsvr32 msdxm.ocx /s
regsvr32 dxmasf.dll /s
rem regsvr32 laprxy.dll /s
regsvr32 l3codecx.ax /s
regsvr32 acelpdec.ax /s
regsvr32 mpg4ds32.ax /s
regsvr32 voxmsdec.ax /s
regsvr32 danim.dll /s
regsvr32 Daxctle.ocx /s
regsvr32 lmrt.dll /s
regsvr32 datime.dll /s
regsvr32 dxtrans.dll /s
regsvr32 dxtmsft.dll /s
rem regsvr32 vgx.dll /s
regsvr32 WEBPOST.DLL /s
regsvr32 WPWIZDLL.DLL /s
regsvr32 POSTWPP.DLL /s
regsvr32 CRSWPP.DLL /s
regsvr32 FTPWPP.DLL /s
regsvr32 FPWPP.DLL /s
rem regsvr32 FLUPL.OCX /s
regsvr32 wshom.ocx /s
regsvr32 wshext.dll /s
regsvr32 vbscript.dll /s
regsvr32 scrrun.dll mstinit.exe /setup /s
regsvr32 msnsspc.dll /SspcCreateSspiReg /s
regsvr32 msapsspc.dll /SspcCreateSspiReg /s
regsvr32 licdll.dll /s
regsvr32 regwizc.dll /s
regsvr32 softpub.dll /s
regsvr32 IEDKCS32.DLL /s
regsvr32 MSTIME.DLL /s
regsvr32 WINTRUST.DLL /s
regsvr32 INITPKI.DLL /s
regsvr32 DSSENH.DLL /s 
regsvr32 RSAENH.DLL /s 
regsvr32 CRYPTDLG.DLL /s
regsvr32 Gpkcsp.dll /s
regsvr32 Sccbase.dll /s
regsvr32 Slbcsp.dll /s
exit


----------



## Pod

I actually use Google Chrome but I will use IE if thats what I gotta do. I have actually crossed my fingers for every thing that I tried so hopefully it works this time 

"No JVM could be found on your system. Please define EXE4J_JAVA_HOME to a point to an installed 32-bit JDK or JRE or downloaded a JRE from www.java.com" This comes up when I try to play a downloaded game called Minecraft and it doesn't use a browser. Anyways, I am leaving in 3 hours and I wont be back until tomorrow.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, no chrome is fine in the address bar of chrome type:-



Code:


about:plugins

 press enter make sure Java shows and is not set to disable.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

On aboutlugins Java is not there.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I went to chrome://settings/content in chrome and JavaScript is enabled. It still wont work.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Hi, Javascript despite the similar sounding name has nothing to do with Java. Java is not recognized as being installed. Under control panel is the java Icon showing or is it blank (ie unpopulated)? Have one more go Run the Java Ra program (be sure to run as administrator) then use windows installer clean up and remove any Java you find then run the script again. Try the download again... after this I am afraid you may have to do a fresh install... a repair install will most likely cause you the same problem. Make sure you disable ALL AV and firewall before you make this last final attempt. Best of Luck.


----------



## jiteshjhawar

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

are you working on a secured server, if yes than change proxy settings, or bypass proxy server, I encountered the same problem and it worked.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

When I type Java in the start search bar it comes up with the icon but on Control Panel its unpopulated.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I reinstalled it and everything and its still not working. Do you know how to format a Vista PC without the disk?


----------



## TheGift73

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

You want to wipe the disk completely? Use DBAN
Only use it though if you are sure that nothing else is attached to the computer (external HDD's) just in case you accidently wipe them as well.
Then when it's finished (let it run overnight) re-install a clean OS. If you don't have one, then don't wipe or format just yet as someone may figure this issue out.

It's not a format, but a way to wipe a disk securely. You'll need a blank CD or DVD to burn it to and then boot to it.

Make sure you have everything backed up first though as you will not be able to recover any data after it's finished.


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

I have an acer computer so I can just start up my computer and click alt and f10 and then I can format it from there. I just got the little amount of things I want to keep and uploaded them to megaupload. I can then write down the link and re-download them after I format. I have to do the alt and f10 way because I don't have the CD that came with my pc. All I need is the product key right?


----------



## Pod

*Re: Java won't install! Please Help!!*

Ok so I just formatted my computer and I got Java and its all working fine. Thanks for everyone who tried to help.


----------



## TheGift73

Really glad you have it sorted at last. Sorry it took a format and re-install.

Any further issues let us know.


----------



## bouncier

I had same problem, couldn't install java, same error, no updates, .dll files missing

I finally ran the Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer and it identified a partial install that had not completed. That was causing all of my problems. I then downloaded a different and more recent installer (4.0). I downloaded java using the manual install and it worked fine. I've been reinstalling and fighting this battle for a year!!!


----------



## christopherbalz

Not sure why this thread is marked "solved", since Java install still isn't working for Pod. 

I had the same or a similar issue on Windows XP just now, and was able to solve it by doing an "offline" install:

Java Downloads for All Operating Systems


----------



## jenae

Hi christopherbalz, yes Pod has posted that after a format Java installed so the OP marked the thread solved. Good to see you resolved your Java issues. We tried almost everything to fix this one, odd the script has never failed before, I cannot see any problems with it either.


----------

